# Nexium vs. Prevacid



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

So my dr just took me off Nexium in favor of Prevacid...because i think Nexium bothers my stomach...any thoughts?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi there, i thought the prevacid worked better, well longer i should say for me. But in all honesty they both didnt work that long for me. and in the long run i think it made my reflux worse


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Melanie,-I couldn't agree more with you. I feel so sorry for anyone taking these drugs. I completely understand where there coming from. Having had acid reflux..feeling the constant pain in my chest, throat, sinus area's 24-Hours a day..it is truely one of the most MISERABLE conditions there is!!!! I never thought is was possible to have the feeling of buckets of acid coming up. My Dr. informed me since the PPI's were causing me so much abdominal pains, cramps, etc. My only logical option was surgery. What else??was his answer. The answer for me was SUPPLEMENTS and major changes in my DIET. Not minor..MAJOR. Most people eat the same foods, day in--day out. When you do this..that's exactly what you get regarding your acid reflux pains..same pains, day in--day out. I really believe the day will come when these drugs are looked at the way we think of smoking now! For anyone considering taking these or current taking them...Please think long and hard!!And remember there is a WAY OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

DavidLAHOW???????????????????I've tried so many things and nothing, and I mean NOTHING helps cause I dont get symptoms with the same things. Some I can eat once but not the next time, nothing makes any sense.My cupboard is FULL of natural supplements that DONT WORKso YOU tell me HOW??????????? or what to do or eat cause I just dont know any more


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Silver-I KNOW where you're coming from..my kitchen cupboard looked like a small drug store too. I would be happy to share what worked for me..but first please consider picking up a copy of DR. Sherry Rogers book, No More Heartburn. The book really gives you the insights you need to deal/treat this condition. Just poping supplements without a plan would have been next to impossible for me to get better. This is what most people do. They try a bottle of this or that..doesn't work or works a little & boom..back to square one. You may also want to read Dr. Dahlman's report. Its about 33 pages but its FREE..& I believe he also give's some excellent info. Not all these Drs. are running some kind of Money/Scam. Believe it not.. ..some actually CARE!!!I've personally have found alternative DRs. more sensitive to my suffering that most conventional Drs. Just my experience! Are you having reflux..just in the evening? bedtime? 30-60 minutes afer meals?? Foods or drink..don't make any noticible difference?? Have any "IBS" symtoms??


----------

